# المنتديات الإسلامية > المكتبة الصوتية الإسلامية >  >  مناجات + زيارات + ادعية .. بصوت الأخ عباس الصالحي

## علي المسقلب

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد

تفضل اخي محبوب القديح هذا طلبك .. 

*مناجاة التائبين - عباس صالحي*

*<A href="pnm://aqaed.com/aqaed/audio/lect/a1.ra" target=_blank>*
*مناجاة الخائفين - عباس صالحي



مناجاة الذاكرين - عباس صالحي



للمزيد من المناجات تفضل ببزيارة الرابط التالي ...

http://www.alkadhum.org/sound/monagat.htm


هذه بالنسبة للمناجات اما الزيارات سو أقوم بالبحث عنهم واضع لك الروابط أنشاء الله ..*

----------


## علي المسقلب

دعاء كميل - عباس الصالحي 

أستماع



حفظ

دعاء بهاء - عباس صالحي

( مكتوبه )

*أستماع*



حفظ

----------


## علي المسقلب

*دعاء السحر - عباس صالحي*

*أستماع*



*تحميل*

----------


## علي المسقلب

وتفضل هذا الموقع فيه ايضاً دعاء الأيام لشهر رمضان المبارك ..

*http://www.ansaralhusain.net/search.php?s_word=%DA%C8%C7%D3+%D5%C7%E1%CD%ED&s_s  ection=waves&do4me=s_start*

----------


## علي المسقلب

*لتحميل المقاطع ..* *هنا لا وجد روابط للتحميل اتبع الخطوات التالية لتحميلها .* **لتحميل البرنامج قم بزيارة الرابط التالي ..http://www.alnassrah.com/vb/showthread.php?t=7118

----------


## SaltanALjN

شكرا جزيلا وبارك الله فيكم

----------


## الــــنـــاري

مشكور اخوي علي
الله يعطيك الصحة والعافية
جعله الله في ميزان اعمالك
تحياتي اخوك الناري

----------

